# Thompson Center pistol inquiry



## CORNFED500 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey I have been wanting to give it a try, I have an Encore rifle, wondering if it would be better to convert to a pistol 
and there is the challenge of perfered choice in barrel/caliber, also I know where I can possibly get my hand on a contender 223 wasn't sure on on hunting with a 223 pistol really been reading a lot never own a pistol style for deer people say it is different to look down range with and why do most barrels come with sights I would prefer a scope, older eyes.  any help or suggestions appreciated


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

*Before you convert your rifle*

Check the federal regulations as to firearms. When I bought my Encore pistol I did some checking and found that I had to have the frame registered as a pistol when purchased. I had thought about buying a muzzleloader rifle and then converting to a pistol but found that was illegal. 
What I did was bought the frame as if it was a pistol then bought the barrell and grips. This way I can convert the pistol to a rifle without any issues. I feel sure no one would know the difference unless you tried to some day trade the set up in as a pistol and the serial numbers were ran which would show it was sold originally as a rifle. 

As to caliber I hunt with a 15" barrel in 30-30 Winchester. This set up is very accurate when shot off of a shooting stick which I use while hunting. I have killed deer with it from 8 steps while on the ground to over 125 yrds. Very minimual recoil. I ordered the barrel from the TC custom shop. It cost about $15 more than buying one of their stock barrels and has custom shop stamped on it.

Good luck with it you will enjoy shooting the TC pistol regardless of the caliber you choose.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 20, 2013)

not sure what your are asking on some of these things but---- as far as changing from rifle to pistol - pistol to rifle -----IMO you would need to be lawyer to read the legal rulings but the final word was it is legal as long as you own all the parts to assemble either a rifle or pistol  - - many good rounds to pick from my photo shows 2 encores 243 and 308 - one of my main Contender TC guns is the 7X30 Waters which is basically a 30-30  necked up to 7MM ie  7MM X30  but there are many barrels out there-- TC Custom shop is closed last I heard  since they were sold to S&W - they made some great stuff I have several- try Mike Bellum's TC's for custom HIGH QUALITY barrels- 223  pistol for deer  well if you hit the range and are a very good shot with one go for it - I'm not that steady these days I need something with more punch in case my eyes are off a touch - I'll be glad to answer other questions if I can  -  been shooting TC's only for many ,many years now  - Eddy


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for the information wish I knew more people that had them i would love to spend a few hours shooting some of these and even looking at the straight revolvers after reading this forum some.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Pistols are a whole new animal when it comes to hunting. I've got 3 revolvers for hunting. But I have not built up enough confidence in myself to tote them into the woods. But I find myself wanting to practice more with them than my rifles so hopefully it won't be long before I take a animal with a handgun.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 21, 2013)

Just to add a note about the legality of swapping back and forth with a TC.

The ATF published a clarification to the law in 2011.  Basically it stated that for a TC, as long as you don't have it assembled in an illegal configuration (i.e. 15" barrel with a rifle stock), then you are good to go.

As far as a Contender for deer hunting, a .223 isn't a good choice.  Not that a .223 cannot kill a deer, but a .223 requires precise shot placement.  A pistol doesn't lend itself to precision shooting in field conditions.  I would recommend a 30-30 or .44 Mag.  If you reload, then I would say any of the TCU cartridges would be excellent choices.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 22, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> Just to add a note about the legality of swapping back and forth with a TC.
> 
> The ATF published a clarification to the law in 2011.  Basically it stated that for a TC, as long as you don't have it assembled in an illegal configuration (i.e. 15" barrel with a rifle stock), then you are good to go.
> 
> As far as a Contender for deer hunting, a .223 isn't a good choice.  Not that a .223 cannot kill a deer, but a .223 requires precise shot placement.  A pistol doesn't lend itself to precision shooting in field conditions.  I would recommend a 30-30 or .44 Mag.  If you reload, then I would say any of the TCU cartridges would be excellent choices.



    my 7MM tcu is super


----------



## imkevdog (Jun 22, 2013)

handgunhtr is correct on rifle stock on anything shorter than 18" is illegal,i have contender with 30-30-barrel and 45-70 barrel love them both,i shoot leverevolution in both


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 22, 2013)

Seems the 44 mag is a popular choice, at that point is it better to buy a big revolver, so many choices and options
with the encore I would feel that gives the advantage


----------



## imkevdog (Jun 22, 2013)

with the encore pistol you can change calibers for couple of hundred dollars  223 to 45-70 and anywhere in between


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 22, 2013)

imkevdog said:


> handgunhtr is correct on rifle stock on anything shorter than 18" is illegal,i have contender with 30-30-barrel and 45-70 barrel love them both,i shoot leverevolution in both





Are you sure its not 16 inches for a rifle. 
18 inches for a shotgun.

Scott


----------



## rosewood (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor Blade said:


> Are you sure its not 16 inches for a rifle.
> 18 inches for a shotgun.
> 
> Scott



This is correct.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 25, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> As far as a Contender for deer hunting, a .223 isn't a good choice.  Not that a .223 cannot kill a deer, but a .223 requires precise shot placement.  A pistol doesn't lend itself to precision shooting in field conditions.  I would recommend a 30-30 or .44 Mag.  If you reload, then I would say any of the TCU cartridges would be excellent choices.



2nd


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2013)

CORNFED500 said:


> Seems the 44 mag is a popular choice, at that point is it better to buy a big revolver, so many choices and options
> with the encore I would feel that gives the advantage



The advantage of the break-action pistol in .44 Mag over the revolver in .44 Mag is that the TC doesn't have a cylinder gap and therefore can pick up about 100-150 FPS over a revolver with a similar barrel length.  Plus, a 10" barreled TC will still be a few ounces lighter than a 6" barreled revolver.  That means you pick up 4 extra inches of sight plane and another 150 FPS for the same weight.  The sight plane isn't that big of a deal if you are using optics, but the extra 300 FPS with a 240 grain bullet is a very big deal.  It turns the .44 mag pistol into a 150 yard deer gun with standard ammo, no hot-rodding required.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 27, 2013)

so 44 mag what is the recommended barrel length I have seen some 10 and 12"


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2013)

For the Contender, the standard is going to be 10"

For the Encore, it is going to be 12"


----------



## B Man (Jun 27, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> Just to add a note about the legality of swapping back and forth with a TC.
> 
> The ATF published a clarification to the law in 2011.  Basically it stated that for a TC, as long as you don't have it assembled in an illegal configuration (i.e. 15" barrel with a rifle stock), then you are good to go.
> 
> As far as a Contender for deer hunting, a .223 isn't a good choice.  Not that a .223 cannot kill a deer, but a .223 requires precise shot placement.  A pistol doesn't lend itself to precision shooting in field conditions.  I would recommend a 30-30 or .44 Mag.  If you reload, then I would say any of the TCU cartridges would be excellent choices.





Do you have a link to this?   I've always heard and read you could not do it.  This would be great news!

Thanks,
    Brandon


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 27, 2013)

I love my 12 inch 44, in the encore pistol. Shoots great, and hard.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 28, 2013)

My contender is a 15in 6.8 spc shooting 110gr tsx by silver state armory. Velocity on the box is 2550fps with 16in barrels so not sure what the 15in gets me.

My encore is a TC pro hunter frame in 7mm/08 can't wait till I see what she does this fall. 15in 139sst superformance hopeing they'll give a lil boost on velocity with hornadys rocket science gun powder.


----------



## B Man (Jun 28, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> My contender is a 15in 6.8 spc shooting 110gr tsx by silver state armory. Velocity on the box is 2550fps with 16in barrels so not sure what the 15in gets me.
> 
> My encore is a TC pro hunter frame in 7mm/08 can't wait till I see what she does this fall. 15in 139sst superformance hopeing they'll give a lil boost on velocity with hornadys rocket science gun powder.




There 16" barrel is an AR I'm sure.  If so its gas operated which will rob some velocity compared to a closed breech action.

Since you only give up 1" of barrel but have a closed breech you "should" be a little faster.


I've been thinking of a 6.8 myself in an encore.  With the military picking this caliber up like they have it would be nice to buy some fmj's for cheap practice and not worry with reloading.  

How is the recoil?  Seems like it would be very little similar to a 243.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 28, 2013)

It's so modest because they all operate off the same basic round. 223, 300aac/whisper, 6.8spc its a surprise as to how little it kicks. Not even a .357magnum stuff load. It's a very sweet shooting round. 110gr bullets as mild as the factory loads are I could shoot it all day long.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Y'all gonna talk me into trading a wheel gun for a Contender.


----------



## B Man (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't do it!!!    Especially not that beauty in your avatar


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I guess my encore is fixing to have some options now is a 25-06 rifle got a black powder barrel on the way and two pistol barrels 22-250 & 338 federal on the hunt for a 44 mag barrel I got an encore frame may as well use it and dealing with great guys on GON helps out alot buying slightly used barrels


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Check ok edstc.com. There's quite a few barrel options available on there.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 28, 2013)

B Man said:


> Do you have a link to this?   I've always heard and read you could not do it.  This would be great news!
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon



Here you go.

http://www.atf.gov/files/regulations-rulings/rulings/atf-rulings/atf-ruling-2011-4.pdf

It is a bit hard to read as it is printed in "legaleze", but the pertinent point is made in the second paragraph of page 3.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 28, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Y'all gonna talk me into trading a wheel gun for a Contender.



NO, no , no don't sell or trade. Just add to the collection.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't afford one out of my pocket. I priced a new contender in .30-30 today.  It's hard to cough up that kinda money while saving for a house.  Plus I wouldn't trade the SBH in my avatar. More likely to get rid of my S&W 629 instead.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 28, 2013)

If you eat the pie, you might as well have the cake.  







Think about it. I went six8 because the bullet is designed for carbines and I could get the most from my contender.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 29, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> For the Contender, the standard is going to be 10"
> 
> For the Encore, it is going to be 12"



Not anymore.  Only 12" are available from the factory on contenders now.  The pistol calibers come in 12" and rifle calibers in 14".  Encores are 12" and 15".


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 30, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Not anymore.  Only 12" are available from the factory on contenders now.  The pistol calibers come in 12" and rifle calibers in 14".  Encores are 12" and 15".



True, but I never by new when it comes to barrels for the Contender.

There are a TON of very good condition used Contender barrels floating around and most of the pistol calibers are in 10", as that was the standard barrel length for about 30 years.  Encore barrels were only offered in 10" for a very limited time when they first introduced them, so most of the the ones on the used market are 12".


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 30, 2013)

So where are the used barrels market at, just as individuals or ebay?  I was able to find a couple used at a good price off GON


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 30, 2013)

Specialty Pistols, GunBroker and Fleabay are the places to look.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 30, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> True, but I never by new when it comes to barrels for the Contender.
> 
> There are a TON of very good condition used Contender barrels floating around and most of the pistol calibers are in 10", as that was the standard barrel length for about 30 years.  Encore barrels were only offered in 10" for a very limited time when they first introduced them, so most of the the ones on the used market are 12".



True, and the 10" and older 14" have a much nicer polished finish.  The new ones are very poorly polished.  Not much different than right after coming off the lathe.  And they still have the lifetime warranty even if you buy it used.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 30, 2013)

CORNFED500 said:


> So where are the used barrels market at, just as individuals or ebay?  I was able to find a couple used at a good price off GON



Try encoreclassifieds.com and 
http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php

A lot of trading on those sites.  You will have to create an account there (Free of course).


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 30, 2013)

Having an encore already made sense for me to pick up the components and there seem to be more choices but I tell u there are a lot of contender lovers out there makes my fever hotter what is a fair price to pay for a clean contender a have one sitting avaliable all I have to do is say I want it


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 30, 2013)

You should be able to find a good old Contender frame for not much more than $200.  Another $50 for wood and and $200-250 for a barrel and you are in business.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 30, 2013)

So $350 for one barely shot no rust complete frame
Barrel wood and holster sounds fair


----------



## rosewood (Jun 30, 2013)

CORNFED500 said:


> So $350 for one barely shot no rust complete frame
> Barrel wood and holster sounds fair



Yep, you can't beat that price.  Jump on it.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jul 1, 2013)

So in GA is there any legal times to use a pistol for deer I was talking to a buddy legal to hunt with center fire in some states during black powder season or could you carry and shoot wild hogs during bow season if you have carry lic?


----------



## rosewood (Jul 1, 2013)

In Georgia, you can hunt hog anytime on private land with any legal weapon.  If you hunt public lands, you have to use the current legal weapon for the game in season.  The pistol will follow the same rules as a rifle (centerfire).


----------



## Old Coach (Jul 12, 2013)

I have several MGM bbls for my contender.
14" 44mag uses 250 grn hard cast lead
14" 357Max 180grn Hornady SSPS
14" 7-30 Waters 120grn factory ammo
14" 22lr match
All are very accurate. All are scoped with Burris 2X scopes.

Coach


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jul 12, 2013)

When saying 2x Burris is that a long eye relief pistol scope
What is the objective size never bought a scope for a pistol need one for my contender 44mag and playing with encore stuff also plus been thinking bout some optics for Ruger 22


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jul 19, 2013)

What brand and type holster for a scoped TC contender
Any pictures

Thanks

I am wanting to holster a 12" contender with scope


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 20, 2013)

The best you can get is a QuietHide.

I use an Uncle Mike's and it works just fine.

PM Apex Predator and ask him about one of his Holster Harnesses.  That along with the Uncle Mike's is a fine combo in my opinion.


----------



## carver (Jul 27, 2013)

I shoot a TC Contender  in .223,love it and it will kill deer and a Encore in 7mm08


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 3, 2013)

*Comment and Question*

Comment:   If somebody has a T/C  Encore rifle, which was made and sold as a rifle originally, and the owner wants to make it into a "pistol" temporarily by putting on a pistol grip instead of the shoulder stock and putting an under-16" barrel on it,  THAT'S ILLEGAL.

Read the third full paragraph on Page 3 of that ATF memo at the link a few posts above.

The 1st and 2nd paragraphs, like the rest of the memo, deals with a PISTOL that the owner wants to temporarily reconfigure into a rifle or carbine.  That's OK.  What's Not O.K. is starting with a rifle and doing the exact same thing.

I know, it makes no sense. It's crazy. And stupid. But it's how the ATF interprets and applies the sloppy, stupid language in the law passed by Congress.

*********************

Now my question:  

What's a 1970s or early 1980s era T/C   Contender worth these days?  
I have one, serial number 384XX. The frame's in great shape. It's got the hammer that switches from rimfire to centerfire with half a turn of a small screwdriver.  Wood furniture. A few dings on the wood, nothing serious. Nothing digging in or thru the finish.

I have three blued steel 10" barrels for it.

#1--  Octagon slim-profile .22LR barrel with a T/C brand "LOBO" scope,  1 and 1/2 power.

#2 --  .30-30 Win barrel, with excellent iron sights.

#3--  .44 Magnum barrel, full vent rib, iron sights, and the muzzle is counterbored and threaded for a choke tube for use with .44 shotshells  (no, I don't have the choke tube and never did. The bullets don't touch the threads when shooting without it, though.)

I did a quick search around Gunbroker and a few other online auction sites, but most Contenders were more modern, with longer fore-ends, a lot of rubber/ synthetic stocks, too. And the barrels were generally longer. All my barrels are 10" and the actual rifled portion of that .44 magnum barrel is more like 7"


----------

